# CYCLISTS - Winter Gloves?



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys, what gloves do you wear for the winter? 
Last year I had a set of Fox Racing Thermal Paws and they were rubbish at keeping you hands warm for longer than 5 minutes 

A friend of mine had a pair of 661 gloves and he said that they were really good but can't remember for the life of me what model they were.

Matt


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

I use BBB keeps nice and warm although the following page doesn't have the ones i have

BBB

alternatively you could get some altura glove liners which although quite thin with you normal gloves on top warm them quite nicely


----------



## jackett (Apr 18, 2007)

I have Assos, Descente, Nalini, Sealskinz and Gill gloves. All were bloody expensive. The warmest ones were from Aldi when they had a winter cycling special.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I like my specialized full finger gloves, there not the warmest but i find the really warm ones interfere to much.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have the Aldi winter gloves - bargain at £2.99 IIRC 

I am still using fingerless gloves though TBH. I'm just not suffering from cold digits just yet, although toes are beginning to feel it somewhat.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't bother with fingerless gloves as I ride alot of street and had bad experiences with them before.

I've heard that the sealskinz are good but can't justify spending that much on a pair of gloves that will only be used for a few months of the year. 
I'll have a look in Aldi tomorrow


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the Aldi ones were one of the weekly specials and are long sold out...

There isnt any other option really other than spending a bit. The Endura winter gloves are about £25 and generally well regarded, but decent cycling gloves are one of those things that just dont come cheap


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

If Endura do a nice pair of gloves it would be worth looking at Altura as they are the 'cheaper' version of Endura - almost identical literally


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't mind spending up to about £25 - £35 for a good pair of gloves, I'll go to my local bike shop tomorrow and see what he's got in. 
I didn't mind paying £50 for my 661 Evo's as they get use throughout most of the year, but for a pair only going to be used for a few months i'm a little reluctant.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

some good deals on a few pairs at Wiggle here

I do think gloves are a very personal thing though. I dont commute so dont ride if its raining. Waterproof is less important to me than windproof, but for others it may be vital. I think its windproofing that is key though as if you cant keep the wind out then you are going to be in real trouble. I have Endura fingerless mitts that are very comfortable and the full finger versions get some good reviews as well.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9367

I used to freeze my fingers off in the old days mountain biking but so far am surprised I havent suffered on the roads. The coldest rides I have done recently have been about 6 degs plus windchill and so far so good. The Aldi gloves look OK but look cheaply made (what else do you expect at £2.99!!!) so it will be interesting to see if they survive the winter 

Fiestech - what/where do you ride?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info Bigpikle  You're right that gloves are very personal, I can't go out for a quick ride (even just a quick checkover) without my beloved 661's and I tend to get a bit annoyed when people move them or try them on without asking!!

I like to go out for a ride whatever the weather so waterproof and windproof is important, plus spending lots of the time on the deck from trying new tricks and jumps.

I currently have a Kona Scrap fitted with a set of DMR V8's and a pair of DMR Moto R/T's, and a heavily modified Saracen (don't laugh, it's a nice bike) AWOL ltd edition, where the only standard parts are frame and swingarm 

I like to go riding in the local woods, Sherwood pines and such. For street I just go anywhere and for jumping there's a nice set of jumps nearby too.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I am have got a pair of Castelli ones, so far so good. Though I have been back in fingerless ones again for the last few rides.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Castelli_Max_Due_Winter_Cycling_Gloves/5360038770/


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

fiestech said:


> Thanks for the info Bigpikle  You're right that gloves are very personal, I can't go out for a quick ride (even just a quick checkover) without my beloved 661's and I tend to get a bit annoyed when people move them or try them on without asking!!
> 
> I like to go out for a ride whatever the weather so waterproof and windproof is important, plus spending lots of the time on the deck from trying new tricks and jumps.
> 
> ...


like the new avatar :thumb:

I feel old now... I used to be into the MTB scene back in 1988-1993 in particular. Long before all the full sus stuff around now :lol: I rode all the time, lived on my bike, took out a student loan and spent EVERY penny on a brand new Kona Cinder Cone (one of the biggest mistakes I ever made was selling that bike to a friend about 9 yrs ago ) and lived with it in my student room. Now I have some road bikes but still have a f/s Spec Stumpjumper for a bit of fun in the mud  I really dont ride it anything like enough but hope to get out and about on the sandy trails at Woburn... Tends to be lycra clad roadie world for me 99% of the time these days...


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Occasionally you'll see LIDL selling 'mechanics gloves'.

Perfect for the job imo - saves you getting blue knuckles for £1.99 !


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> like the new avatar :thumb:
> 
> I feel old now... I used to be into the MTB scene back in 1988-1993 in particular. Long before all the full sus stuff around now :lol: I rode all the time, lived on my bike, took out a student loan and spent EVERY penny on a brand new Kona Cinder Cone (one of the biggest mistakes I ever made was selling that bike to a friend about 9 yrs ago ) and lived with it in my student room. Now I have some road bikes but still have a f/s Spec Stumpjumper for a bit of fun in the mud  I really dont ride it anything like enough but hope to get out and about on the sandy trails at Woburn... Tends to be lycra clad roadie world for me 99% of the time these days...


1988?!?! I'd be less than 1 year old then! I've been into the mtb scene since I can remember. I learnt to ride at age 4 and have never stopped since. I'm taking some time out at the moment due to messed up ankles, so can't walk far atm or clean the car without discomfort either  
When I was at uni the Saracen lived in my room with me too  although it has changed a lot since then (2 years ago).
I like to go out for a ride on the road at times, the Moto R/T's are as good on the road as on hardpack dirt but I don't do the Lycra stuff, i'd scare too many people :lol:. Usually it's gloves, helmet t-shirt, hoodie with either Royal Racing or Orange jersey over the top and jeans... not forgetting the skate shoes either, I don't get along with clipless as I found out once.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

impster said:


> Occasionally you'll see LIDL selling 'mechanics gloves'.
> 
> Perfect for the job imo - saves you getting blue knuckles for £1.99 !


Aye, but how well do they protect the hands? They've got to be damn tough to survive what I'll be doing!! I'll get some pics of my old ones later to show you what can happen to them when i'm riding :lol:


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have some Pearl Izumi Primaloft gloves but it needs to be properly cold to wear them otherwise my hands get uncomfortably hot.


----------



## andyd73 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sealskinz for when its below 0C otherwise a pair of Endura full-finger one


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, i've got plenty of time to choose now though. Both bikes are blocked in by the new bathroom we've had delivered which is currently residing in the garage .


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Chain Reaction have an EXTRA 10% off this weekend, added at the checkout, so some good prices around. Going to order some Endura Dexters after liking their fingerless and trying these today. £5 cheaper than my LBS as well, with free delivery :thumb:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=1543


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

used my £2.99 Aldi cheapos yesterday, in the 2 degree cold, and they did pretty well. Finger tips a little cold for a few miles, then toasty warm, but not quite as breathable as I'd like as they were a bit damp by the end of a 45 min blast.

I've not got any other winter gloves as a comparison so I dont know how breathable the better quality gloves really are, but for light use a couple of rides per week I think these will do rather nicely for a while. Probably not padded enough for a more bumpy MTB ride but fine for road use and I didnt once feel uncomfortable in them on the lanes around here.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a pair of these

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Extremiti...temQQimsxZ20090924?IMSfp=TL090924186003r20492

They are surprisingly thin but work extremely well imo.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ look interesting...

I'm trying to be Mr Cheap right now, with £2.99 Aldi gloves, £7.99 Aldi full length winter bibs (also good although a little flappy round the shins) and £2.99 Aldi winter overshoes (not yet tested). I even bought their base layer thermals but TBH the UA Coldgear is VERY VERY good so I refuse to use anything else right now


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> ^^ look interesting...
> 
> I'm trying to be Mr Cheap right now, with £2.99 Aldi gloves, £7.99 Aldi full length winter bibs (also good although a little flappy round the shins) and £2.99 Aldi winter overshoes (not yet tested). I even bought their base layer thermals but TBH the UA Coldgear is VERY VERY good so I refuse to use anything else right now


They really are very good. I've always struggled with cold hands which used to be worse when I rode motorbikes in the winter as you can imagine but I got the above gloves off my sister one xmas and initially thought, Nah not a chance, but when i tired them out i was blown away. I used to use some proper thick things thinking thicker is better but i always had cold hands. I think the key in reality is to keep the wind out which these do superbly.

Another good feature is the single hand tightening of the wrists by way of a piece of elastic holding the toggle in place allowing you to pull the wrist strap with one hand. HOwever this elastic on the inside where it is stitched is a bit rough so i had to take a small file to it to take the rough edges off it to stop it rubbing

All in all though very well recommended and not hugely expensive:thumb:

Edit- Would it be worth moving this thread on topic wise and extending it to an any clothing suggestion type thread?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I think it serves its purpose well as a cycling glove thread, but no reason we couldnt do another thread on 'Winter Training Clothing' and make it more general? Plenty of runners here, and no doubt we could get others interested as well...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i just use fleece ones i got from work for a quid.

nothing special but work ok for me 

keep my hands warm which i suppose is the point


----------

